# Midlands New Year Horse & Jockey Bentley



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Due to a cancellation we now have a place available at The Horse & Jockey Bentley Nr Atherstone Warwickshire.

Horse & Jockey New Year Rally

If one of you would like to join us the Price is £10 per night NO electric Thursday to Sunday.

New Years Eve hot & cold buffet with entertainment £20 per head

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anyone?????


Jacquie


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks Jacquie for another excellent New Year's Meet. 

We had a great time - loved every minute - nice to meet old friends and new.

Your hard work is much appreciated.

Andrea Bob & Ellie


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

JollyJack said:


> Thanks Jacquie for another excellent New Year's Meet.
> 
> We had a great time - loved every minute - nice to meet old friends and new.
> 
> ...


We agree with all that. Ray & Lesley


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*New Years Eve*

 Thank you Jacquie and John for arranging the meet at a great location for a celebration. Thank goodness that the weather eased up for us all to make it to a great event.

Hope you are both feeling better soon -

Terry and Jean x


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

thank you from use great time with great people  :  
hope you feel well soon all best.
larry and gill


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thank you all for your Thank Yous :lol: glad you all enjoyed it.

Now this years New Year 2011/12 is down South so get adding your names to me listy

New Year 2011/12

Jacquie


----------



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

Yes, Andy and I had a great time too. Thanks as ever to Jacquie and John for sorting out the venue and thanks to everyone else for making it a wonderful few days break. Looking forward to Hamble next year already


----------

